
Kubernetes's days may be numbered as open source changes - smb06
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3204597/open-source-tools/kubernetes-days-may-be-numbered-as-open-source-changes.html?idg_eid=ea621681ab512cec8d9e451279fa812d&email_SHA1_lc=8f05fa03a5aba1cbe0b9f0b29d54217c367b39ba&cid=ifw_nlt_infoworld_daily_2017-07-05&utm_term=infoworld_daily&utm_content=buffer22512&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
jacques_chester
Kubernetes is here to stay. Google could vanish tomorrow and most of the
longterm impact on Kubernetes would be programmers adjusting to Bing's
interface when are searching for particular information. Red Hat would pick up
the ball and carry it themselves, if they had to, because OpenShift is as
existential to them as GCP may become to Google.

The article glosses quickly past the fact that Collison is talking his own
book here, because Apcera has struggled to build a large-scale business on
closed source.

Meanwhile the project he helped to launch, Cloud Foundry, is the basis of ...
uh ... shall we say I am aware of _many dollars_ going to my employers and our
major competitors. We also work very closely with Google on stuff that _isn
't_ Kubernetes and stuff that _is based on_ Kubernetes. They like both
equally. Why? It brings in customers.

Opensource has won the CaaS space. That phase is over. No F500 is prepared to
buy something with no escape hatch from vendor lockin. Neither is any
F5,000,000.

All that's left is to answer: which opensource?

Disclosure: I work for Pivotal, we're the leading contributor to Cloud
Foundry. Don't base any decisions on anything I write, I'm just a line
engineer with an overactive keyboard.

